# Who were the last ten visitors to your page?



## Aronthaer (Jun 1, 2016)

Post them here. Here's what mine says:

_BingoTheElf, Crys, DarkDesertFox, Infinity, Licorice, Mentagon, Minni, Moko, Shinx, Tardis2016_


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 1, 2016)

Aestivate,
    Dawnpiplup,
    Edzers+,
    Gregriii,
    Maidia,
    Marinette,
    Mentagon,
    Minni,
    planetSlash,
    Sholee

my last 10 stalkers


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 1, 2016)

BingoTheElf+,  GirlPolarBear, JasonBurrows,  LambdaDelta, MiraculousGiraffe,  Moko+, Neikkocat06,  P. Star,  Pokemanz, StarryWolf+
hello stalkers


----------



## K a y K a y (Jun 1, 2016)

My last ten visitors were:

15sniper, 
Cam,, 
coney, 
g u m m i, 
Hazel_Nut, 
hillaruhsaur, 
Minni, 
Pokemon5700+, *[[Yay, you stalk me! xP]]*
ThatRoleplayerDylan, 
ZebraNaomy

...^ Hello strangers!


----------



## Javocado (Jun 1, 2016)

_BluePikachu47,  CatlandCat,  Cory+, Guero101+,  Jake.+,  Murabito., SailorCrossing,  Sej+,  StarryWolf, vixenette._

Stalker scum.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 1, 2016)

my stalkers are:
BingoTheElf,  BluePikachu47,  Cory, Lunaresque,  peachy13,  Schnitzel, SensaiGallade,  Shinx, tali-zorah-vas-nerd,  Xerolin+






Xerolin said:


> BingoTheElf+,  GirlPolarBear, JasonBurrows,  LambdaDelta, MiraculousGiraffe,  Moko+, Neikkocat06,  P. Star,  Pokemanz, StarryWolf+
> hello stalkers





Javocado said:


> _BluePikachu47,  CatlandCat,  Cory+, Guero101+,  Jake.+,  Murabito., SailorCrossing,  Sej+,  StarryWolf, vixenette._
> 
> Stalker scum.


----------



## device (Jun 1, 2016)

hmm I see Jubs likes to stalk me:

BingoTheElf,  Cory,  DaCoSim,  Dolby, Infinity+,  Justin,  lynn105,  Mino, PandaDarling,  Sej


----------



## Peter (Jun 1, 2016)

Bootea, Cozimnormal, Danielkang2, device, Justin, Moko+, NijiNymphia, ok.sean, Sej, twentyonepilots


----------



## classically.trained (Jun 1, 2016)

Agiledog, Dawnpiplup+, LambdaDelta, MoonieFlowers, Nena, Neroemmy, nintendofan85, OviRy8, Pokemon5700, and Xerolin.

What's up peeps!


----------



## focus (Jun 1, 2016)

Diancie+,  Gregriii,  Jarrad, Lunaresque,  Murray,  peachy13, Piipy,  Puffy,  RainbowCherry, StarryWolf

and all the other invisible mode hunties out there


----------



## Aali (Jun 1, 2016)

Agiledog,  AquaStrudel,  Aronthaer+, BluePikachu47,  chaicow,  Maxibear42, Milque,  Murray,  peachy13, StarryWolf

I talk to only a few of these people O_O


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jun 1, 2016)

Dan the Man+,  Eadren,  Edzers, FleshyBro,  Gracelia,  Kaioin, Kittyinpink87,  Nena+,  pumpkins, Zulehan.


----------



## Stil (Jun 1, 2016)

BluePikachu47,  Helloxcutiee, JinxTheNinjaBunny+,  LindseyKate04, lostineverfreeforest+,  Moko+, Noah98789,  PoizonMushro0m, StarryWolf+,  TheGreatBrain.


----------



## Red Cat (Jun 1, 2016)

davroslek,  deerliing,  Farmer_Lava, gh0st,  ieRWaZz,  Jared:3,  Joltik, LambdaDelta,  serena186+, Tardis2016

- - - Post Merge - - -

LambdaDelta is a super stalker.


----------



## piichinu (Jun 1, 2016)

Axel XIII,  BongoTheElf,  Corrie, Debra,  Minni,  Noah98789,  Piipy, Rintarou,  sparklenfade1184,  ZoeZoe

i only know who like...1 of these people is. rest are just randoms i traded w on ac/people i rlllly do not know


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 1, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> davroslek,  deerliing,  Farmer_Lava, gh0st,  ieRWaZz,  Jared:3,  Joltik, LambdaDelta,  serena186+, Tardis2016
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> LambdaDelta is a super stalker.



Not really they are only in 3 peoples so far
thats not a super stalker


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 1, 2016)

super lazy stalker


----------



## Cascade (Jun 1, 2016)

Invisible mode are more stalkers.


----------



## jiny (Jun 1, 2016)

The last 10 visitor(s) to this page were:
Bunny Bento,  Cadbberry+, Dae Min+,  deerliing+, Helloxcutiee+,  irisubunny+, Jp_,  Lumira+,  Murray, queenstucky+


----------



## Blaise2003 (Jun 1, 2016)

The last 10 visitor(s) to this page were:
basilica,  Bon Bonne, Elephantmarshmallow,  jobby47, land-of-fawna+,  mkyoshi7,  Rosie , simak363,  tinyfire,  twentyonepilots

oo 21 pilots XD


----------



## pochii (Jun 1, 2016)

Dogemon,  Dolphishy,  Minni,  Ogygia, RainbowCherry,  Rintarou,  Serene+, Shylime+,  silicalia+, twentyonepilots+

That's my last 10 visitors.~


----------



## chapstick (Jun 1, 2016)

Aali said:


> Agiledog,  AquaStrudel,  Aronthaer+, BluePikachu47,  chaicow,  Maxibear42, Milque,  Murray,  peachy13, StarryWolf
> 
> I talk to only a few of these people O_O



Ha HA HA AHA AHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAAHAHHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAAHHAHAHAhahahaHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAhahHAHHhahaHahahHHAHHAHHAA I am there


----------



## Llust (Jun 1, 2016)

ArthuriaPendragon+,  Jas0n, Kanaa+,  Murray,  Nazgod,  Purities+, thatoneguy023+,  twentyonepilots+, typhoonmoore+,  XJessieX


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 1, 2016)

BingoTheElf+,  Dawnpiplup+, JasonBurrows,  Jou, MiraculousGiraffe,  Neikkocat06, Pokemanz,  Pokemon5700,  Saylor, StikkyEbi


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 1, 2016)

Mine were:

Bloody_House, Edzers, Helloxcutiee+, MayorAydin, Minni, Pokemon5700, Sakurabloomdragon, Sej, SensaiGallade, tali-zorah-vas-nerd

Seems as these stalkers decided to stay for a short visit.


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 1, 2016)

3skulls, Cherry Blossom, Elijo, Isabella, Linksonic1, Moko, moonphyx, Pokemanz, Shylime, twentyonepilots.


----------



## Tensu (Jun 1, 2016)

BongoTheElf,  Garou, Katie1313+,  LambdaDelta, Lumira,  Maxibear42,  Mr. Cat, SansAnimalCrossing, SensaiGallade,  Shinx


----------



## King Dorado (Jun 1, 2016)

_The last 10 visitor(s) to this page were:

    The Last Tree Ghost, Zipper T. Bunny, Jingle, Gyroid, Jack, Pierrot, JohnCena, SlamminT, IzzyReincarnated, Thunder 

This page has had 19,571 visits
_

what the heck??


----------



## Byngo (Jun 1, 2016)

The last 10 visitor(s) to this page were:
BluePikachu47,  Blu Rose+, BungoTheElf+, ClamEatsCurry+,  LambdaDelta, Maxibear42,  Milque,  Moko, Spongebob+,  StarryWolf


----------



## Cress (Jun 1, 2016)

BangoTheElf (ANOTHER ONE??)
Call me Daniel (Hi)
crimsontadpoles (Hi)
FleshyBro (Who)
Helloxcutiee (Who)
Puffy (Who)
Skyfall (Hi)
twentyonepilots (Who)
ZebraNaomy (I'm still killing Yoshi and idc what you think)
Zigzag991 (BAN•ZELDA BAN•BAMBOOZLER AND KRAK ON)

This was interesting to look at and now if you'll excuse me, I'm going to look at the other 34,153 visitors and not know most of them.


----------



## dudeabides (Jun 2, 2016)

The so so cool  Candice, hollowbunnie, Hulavuta+, Last_bus_home, Mentagon, Shinx, silicalia, stace+, VillagerPurchaser, and last but not least xoons.


----------



## p e p p e r (Jun 2, 2016)

some cool peeps 

Banette,  BibiBurger, dudeabides+,  GirlPolarBear, Moko+,  Pxter+, SansAnimalCrossing, snowwhite,  Zauzage, ZebraNaomy+


----------



## Minties (Jun 2, 2016)

BangoTheElf,  BingoTheElf+, Blu Rose,  Call me Daniel+,  chaicow, Cory,  Justin+,  Moko,  PandaDarling, Tom+

The elves love me <3


----------



## Seroja (Jun 2, 2016)

Ahh this is a fun topic.

Aoki,  mayor-brooke,  Minni,  Moko+, mvinca,  Niemyx+,  princesse,  Shinx, The Pennifer,  Zane


----------



## Locket (Jun 2, 2016)

Chelsaurus,  Dancing shadowsS+, FleshyBro,  gattaca+,  Mayor.Trip, Midnight Wolf+,  orchidswhite, princesse,  SensaiGallade, twentyonepilots+


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 2, 2016)

Aronthaer,  BingoTheElf,  Dinomates, Jou,  LambdaDelta,  Moko+,  Puffy, Shinx,  StarryWolf,  zoetrope

okiedokie


----------



## Nightmares (Jun 2, 2016)

The last 10 visitor(s) to this page were:
BingoTheElf,  Cadbberry,  Cory, Dinomates,  Justin,  Phil, Pokemon5700,  RainbowCherry, That Zephyr Guy,  Xerolin+
This page has had 24,861 visits

JUSTIN DID YOU GIVE ME THAT INFRACTION??? OR DO ONLY BLUES DO THAT ****? O.O

Also who the **** is "phil".


----------



## himeki (Jun 2, 2016)

Cadbberry,  Delishush,  Hyoshido, Justin,  Kanaa,  Lolipup,  Sej, shiida,  Squidward,  xCherryskyx


----------



## Heyden (Jun 2, 2016)

The last 10 visitor(s) to this page were:
BangoTheElf+,  BluePikachu47, Cory,  Debra,  Jake.+,  Justin, Moko,  Puffy,  Skyfall+,  Xerolin


----------



## Heyden (Jun 2, 2016)

The last 10 visitor(s) to this page were:
BangoTheElf+,  BluePikachu47, Cory,  Debra,  Jake.+,  Justin, Moko,  Puffy,  Skyfall+,  Xerolin


----------



## moonrisekingdom (Jun 2, 2016)

3Dewdrops,  CatsAreSuperCool, chaicow,  Elphie,  Espionage,  kenna, Mayor.Trip,  Shinx,  tophergasm, ZebraNaomy


----------



## f11 (Jun 2, 2016)

Aronthaer,  Arstotzkan, BluePikachu47,  BungoTheElf+, device+,  Isabella,  Justin, PuffleKirby21,  Pxter,  Tom

Justin is stalking me and my elf family


----------



## ZetaFunction (Jun 2, 2016)

The last 10 visitor(s) to this page were:
Aronthaer+,  BangoTheElf, BluePikachu47,  BungoTheElf, CommanderLeahShepard+, DarkDesertFox,  Heyden, LambdaDelta,  Pokemanz,  Xerolin+

typical stalkers of my profile


----------



## Bowie (Jun 2, 2016)

BluePikachu47, Buttonsy, DarkDesertFox, Gregriii, Jake., Justin, lostineverfreeforest+, Puffy, Wewikk, Wolfycheeks.

Well, I'm not complaining!


----------



## Cascade (Jun 2, 2016)

The last 10 visitor(s) to this page were:
Ashley_acnl,  Dawnpiplup, Hayhay916,  Isabelle4Smash, KawaiiPanda,  Kitsai,  Minni, StarryWolf,  supercataleena, Tueltown


----------



## Kirbystarship (Jun 2, 2016)

Here are my last 10 visiters.

BingoTheElf 
 BluePikachu47, 
 ClamEatsCurry 
 Cory 
 Dawnpiplup 
 Minni, 
 Moko
 Pokemanz, 
 StarryWolf, 
 Truffle


----------



## GalacticGhost (Jun 2, 2016)

my last ten visitors to my profile page were...

3Dewdrops
BluePikachu47
Chelsaurus
Delishush+
Idfldnsndt
Pasta
queenstucky+
Shinx
swpau
ThatRoleplayerDylan+

i don't even know how to pronounce 'Idfldnsndt', let alone know who that is...

also just how many '_____TheElf's are there on here, and why do they all have usernames that are so similar to each other?


----------



## classically.trained (Jun 2, 2016)

SuperStar2361 said:


> also just how many '_____TheElf's are there on here, and why do they all have usernames that are so similar to each other?



Lol i have no idea what's going on with this whole elf family thing, but it's pretty funny. I'm still waiting for BengoTheElf to pop up.


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Jun 2, 2016)

acaddict1+,  chaicow,  InkBitSylveon, Lunaresque,  MegAMonsterXD,  Pixr, SH Kuma,  TheRaddious+, Tiny Kitten,  Zara

Lol!


----------



## Mints (Jun 2, 2016)

BluePikachu47,  Jou, Maxibear42,  Murabito., princesse,  puni+, SansAnimalCrossing, Sparklingsmile,  spinne, StikkyEbi


nice


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 3, 2016)

> The last 10 visitor(s) to this page were:
> BibiBurger,  Dawnpiplup,  device, Jaffacakemunchr,  Moko,  Phil, princesse,  Red Cat,  santoyo.bay,  Sej



Nice.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2016)

The last 10 visitor(s) to this page were:
acaddict1, BangoTheElf, BingoTheElf, Dawnpiplup+, Jarrad+, KaydeeKrunk+, Minni, Noah98789, Pokemanz, Stalfos 

XD two of the elves im honored lmao.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 3, 2016)

SuperStar2361 said:


> also just how many '_____TheElf's are there on here, and why do they all have usernames that are so similar to each other?









looks like Bengo's position is still open. unless Bengo got Bangoed of course


----------



## brownboy102 (Jun 4, 2016)

3skulls
acaddict1
Aestivate
BluePikachu47
Cadbberry+
Pokemon5700
The Peanut Butter Fish+
The Pennifer
twentyonepilots+
Xerolin+


----------



## Stil (Jun 4, 2016)

BangoTheElf,  BingoTheElf, BungoTheElf,  Corrie, JinxTheNinjaBunny+,  Moko+, Murray,  princesskyndal, Spongebob,  vexnir


----------



## King Dorado (Jun 4, 2016)

Infinity said:


> BangoTheElf,  BingoTheElf, BungoTheElf,  Corrie, JinxTheNinjaBunny+,  Moko+, Murray,  princesskyndal, Spongebob,  vexnir



dat lurking mod!!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> looks like Bengo's position is still open. unless Bengo got Bangoed of course



I'm tempted to take the name just cause but yeah waste of tbt also probably some inside joke anyways


----------



## Nightmares (Jun 4, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> looks like Bengo's position is still open. unless Bengo got Bangoed of course



Who are these people I'm so confused

- - - Post Merge - - -

The last 10 visitor(s) to this page were:

Cadbberry,*Cory,*Justin,Lovebuggyxo,*P. Star,*Phil,Pokemon5700,*Tao,That Zephyr Guy,*Xerolin+This page has had*25,208*visits

Justin sure does like viewing my profile


----------



## Chrystina (Jun 4, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Who are these people I'm so confused



it's a cult

- - - Post Merge - - -



Moko said:


> I'm tempted to take the name just cause but yeah waste of tbt also probably some inside joke anyways



you must accept the terms of the cult, which would be changing your avatar as well


forever

- - - Post Merge - - -

Cadbberry,  Call me Daniel+,  Corrie, Cory+,  Dogemon,  fenris, Fullmoonkitty,  HibariTheCarnivore, Jared:3,  Shinx


I don't know half these people. ):


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2016)

^yeah exactly i dont want some stick dude with a santa elf hat so yeah lol


----------



## Nightmares (Jun 4, 2016)

Moko said:


> ^yeah exactly i dont want some stick dude with a santa elf hat so yeah lol



Be a rebel and have a turt instead


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Be a rebel and have a turt instead



yeah turts always  tempted to change to Bengotheturt or something lol


----------



## Nightmares (Jun 4, 2016)

Moko said:


> yeah turts always  tempted to change to Bengotheturt or something lol



Ahahhahahha lmao yess 
Start your own turt version xD


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Ahahhahahha lmao yess
> Start your own turt version xD



yes, turtnation to take over tbt 

back on topic i wonder how many of my visitors are hiddens or just bots lol


----------



## f11 (Jun 4, 2016)

Moko said:


> yeah turts always  tempted to change to Bengotheturt or something lol


pls dont.


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 4, 2016)

Bootea  
CatlandCat+
Jeremy
Kip
Maxibear42
MckenzieBowen+
Moko
princesse
VanillaChase
Zauzage


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2016)

BangoTheElf said:


> pls dont.



ur just jelly right.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jun 4, 2016)

Dinomates,  FleshyBro,  Helloxcutiee, Mayor.Trip,  Niemyx,  ok.sean,  Sej+, tali-zorah-vas-nerd,  WhiteRabbit97, Xylia


----------



## Aronthaer (Jun 4, 2016)

Moko said:


> ur just jelly right.



If you actually do this, I'm tempted to use my seashells on a name change ahaha


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2016)

Aronthaer said:


> If you actually do this, I'm tempted to use my seashells on a name change ahaha



they already handed them out? :0 and yeah why not no one took the elf only so far so lol


----------



## f11 (Jun 4, 2016)

nothing to see here


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 5, 2016)

Azabache, BangoTheElf, BingoTheElf, Dawnpiplup+, KaydeeKrunk+, Mary, Minni, Noah98789, Pokemanz, Skyfall 

elves be stalkin'


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 6, 2016)

Azabache,  CatlandCat+,  DandyLion, KingKazuma,  Kip,  Maxibear42, Monsoon,  princesse,  Svive,  Zauzage

_Changed a bit _


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jun 6, 2016)

Mine are: acaddict1+,  BluePikachu47, HappyVillager+,  Jake.,  JellyLu+, Moko+,  Momo15,  Noah98789, StarryWolf, and ZebraQueen.


----------



## hydrophonic (Jun 6, 2016)

Aestivate,  AkaneDeath,  BangoTheElf, BongoTheElf,  Chaotix,  Joltik, LethalLulu,  Nunnafinga,  wolfie1, Wolfycheeks

*sigh*


----------



## jiny (Jun 6, 2016)

Breeze,  Cadbberry+, Chelsaurus,  FruitsChinpoG, Goldenapple+,  LethalLulu, Maxibear42,  princesse, promised freedom, twentyonepilots


----------



## Curry (Jun 6, 2016)

Call me Daniel,  Cory,  Infinity, Isabella,  Justin,  llamasity, Lunaresque,  Moko,  Starforce, StarryWolf

Hey fam.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 7, 2016)

The last 10 visitor(s) to this page were:
Bunny Bento+,  Jas0n,  Jeremy, LaBelleFleur,  lars708+, Murray,  Myuchuu+, Nuclear Bingo+,  Oblivia, PHOENIX+

Apparently I'm popular with staff...?


----------



## Aquari (Jun 7, 2016)

ibelleS,  KingKazuma, MeowingKitty123,  Moko+, Monochrome-Renshi, RainbowCherry,  Shinx,  Sicatiff, Tri-Cell,  ZebraQueen


----------

